# ArGoSoft Mail Server



## billa (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo, nachdem ich hier einiges gutes über den ArGoSoft Mail Server gelesen habe, möchte ich  diesen bei mir einzusetzen. Habe vorab aber ein paar Fragen. Ist es mit der Freeversion möglich Formulare mit Dateianhang zu versenden?
Wenn ja, wäre  lieb, wenn mir jemand von euch die Einstellungen kurz sagen würde, da alles in Fachenglisch geschrieben ist. Ich habe mir einen lokalen Server eingerichtet, mit der IP 192.xxx.x.x .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Mai 2004)

Für den Betrieb eines MTA sind fundierte Kenntnisse notwendig! Und ein vernünftiges Englisch ist Voraussetzung für die meisten technichen Dinge im Internet, da kaum brauchbare, deutsche Lektüre existiert.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (4. Juni 2004)

Also das einstellen von Agr.... ist ansich leicht.

Zunächst solltest du in deimen Router Ports Freigebn je nachdem ob du send willst oder empfangen willst (hab die Ports grad nicht im Kopf gug gleich nach)

Dann geht es ans Einstellen von dem Teil.
Ich werde dir eine kleine Anleitung schreiben.
Nur meine Negative erfahrung war das es bei mir sehr langsam war die Mail kam nach 2-3 std. an.

So ich mach mich dann mal an die Arbeit.


----------

